# how to view my snr margin?



## rusydi (Mar 6, 2010)

i'm using linksys WAG120N..can u all guys show me how to view my snr margin on this router??
thanks!!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I do it by using a template, and an up-cut bit. Try it. You'll be surprised at the results.
If that doesn't work, go to a computer router forum, instead of a woodworking forum.


----------



## rusydi (Mar 6, 2010)

oh ok..i mistake the router for the adsl one..tq


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> I do it by using a template, and an up-cut bit. Try it. You'll be surprised at the results.
> If that doesn't work, go to a computer router forum, instead of a woodworking forum.


:sarcastic::jester:


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Really need some sort of disclaimer in the member sign-up area.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Cocheseuga said:


> Really need some sort of disclaimer in the member sign-up area.


I second the motion and would go a little further. Have the registrant click on a button that says something like, "Woodworking Routers Only."

Cassandra


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Good one Mike hahahaha..............AL


----------

